# Living in a Van - Episode 2



## The Cack (Nov 11, 2011)

My fiancé has been putting together a weird guide/misadventure from our current rubber tramping experience. Check it.


----------



## bicycle (Nov 20, 2011)

nice video, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## L.C. (Nov 20, 2011)

I think flying a sign at wal-mart would be 10x more lucrative.


----------



## The Cack (Nov 21, 2011)

> I think flying a sign at wal-mart would be 10x more lucrative.​


 
agreed​


----------



## pluckin (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey guys i have a few suggestions , busk in public areas, like busy parks or in the town square or on the high traffic shopping areas but try to stay off private properties and big corporations they will kick you out every times. Learn a few beatles or bob dylan songs aint going nowhere is great only G Am C G and repeat. I have made like 60 bucks in 45 min before playing at the end of park concert in NH one time. keep on truckin and drop me a line if you go through MD


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a suggestion: Keep having fun and making silly music and videos along the way even when it isn't always financially rewarding


----------



## pluckin (Jan 16, 2012)

well i always think you should have fun , but having that extra couple of bucks in your pocket doesnt hurt when you are searching the beverage isle of your local convenient store.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 16, 2012)

i wish more people would make little travel videos like this. i thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## pluckin (Jan 16, 2012)

i have a huge amount of video from my band Ladycop's 5 month us tour in our converted veggie oil school bus but i suck at editing. Any like to do it for fun? check this short one out.


----------



## The Cack (Jan 17, 2012)

pluckin said:


> i have a huge amount of video from my band Ladycop's 5 month us tour in our converted veggie oil school bus but i suck at editing. Any like to do it for fun? check this short one out.




Nice! That's actually the next step we're doing--getting a bus or an RV to do this travel madness on the CHEAP!



pluckin said:


> Hey guys i have a few suggestions , busk in public areas, like busy parks or in the town square or on the high traffic shopping areas but try to stay off private properties and big corporations they will kick you out every times. Learn a few beatles or bob dylan songs aint going nowhere is great only G Am C G and repeat. I have made like 60 bucks in 45 min before playing at the end of park concert in NH one time. keep on truckin and drop me a line if you go through MD



Thanks for the advice. We figured out the hustle with the addition of a robot head this summer ($15/hr to $45/hr for just a stupid cardboard box with tinfoil on it). http://youllhavetowalk.wordpress.com/2011/11/29/what-this-busker-eat/ What we didn't count on was Pennsylvania not giving info to Maine so that we could have foodstamps... grrr...


----------



## pluckin (Jan 17, 2012)

thats a cool site Cack are you still on the road now? I love busking, after the 5 month official tour the band broke up and me and me girl went out on our own in my car similar to what you got going. Its a lot harder to get by when you actually have to pay for fuel and not suck it out of a dumpster under the cover of darkness. But we did it for 2 months coming from maine to maryland busking for our money all the way. Probably making an average of 30-60 bucks a day for maybe 3-5 hours of playing in a town square. we chilled in portsmouth NH for like 2 weeks and had a blast met up with another traveling couple Jay and heather who were really cool. if you are in maine there is a tiny town called hirum about an hour west of portland that has an awesome dam with a beach and campsites or a river that are free for as long as you like , and the best part is that it wont be crowded except maybe on the weekend when a few partying kids come down to get loaded. lol good luck to you hope to see more video. For the mean time here is installment 2 of my tour


----------



## The Cack (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, Portsmouth is one of my favorite places to busk--its something about the Massholes who bring their Bostonian money...

Cool stuff from the ladycops stuff--it reminds me of Smart Went Crazy or some of the Dischord stuff. Baaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh1h1h1h1h1h <--Goat speak


----------



## dolittle (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool videos & stuff, but I'm sorta let down by this post. When I saw the heading for it, I thought it was a description & mabe a vid or pics about the day to day coping with "van dwelling". Glad ya'll having fun & u'r tunes are making u dollars. But can u tell us some of U'r experience "living in the van"? Things like how u cook & clean, heat & cool, store stuff... things like that?? 
I live off & on in my van. So I'm always sniffing out other folks storys, looking for ideas.
Thanks & good luck with u'r travels.


----------



## The Cack (Jan 24, 2012)

dolittle said:


> Cool videos & stuff, but I'm sorta let down by this post. When I saw the heading for it, I thought it was a description & mabe a vid or pics about the day to day coping with "van dwelling". Glad ya'll having fun & u'r tunes are making u dollars. But can u tell us some of U'r experience "living in the van"? Things like how u cook & clean, heat & cool, store stuff... things like that??
> I live off & on in my van. So I'm always sniffing out other folks storys, looking for ideas.
> Thanks & good luck with u'r travels.


 
Sorry to let you down ;-D We started the series when we were on the tail-end of a year-and-a-half long tour and got housed up almost immediately in Georgia. My fiance plans to do more when we go touring again--we've gotten some great responses from people for this stuff.

As far as cooking and cleaning, we have other one's posted here and on youtube--


----------

